# Popo?



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Is anyone her being affected by Popocatépetl?


----------



## StanJ (May 7, 2016)

The nearest large city is Puebla, although DF is nearly as close. When I was working in DF several years ago, Popo was pretty quiet, only small exhalations. We didn't get any ash at all up in DF. Puebla got dusted a few times due to the prevailing winds. I was there for 2 1/2 months, so I don't know whether DF gets hit more frequently. The breeze in DF was almost always from the North when I was there.

Here's the monitoring station:
cenapred.unam.mx/cgi-bin/popo/reportes/ultrepi2.cgi

Popo has been at Yellow Level 2 (low-to-intermediate activity) for quite a while now.


----------

